# The more I learn, the less I shoot.



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

Warning: This may digress, or perhaps it never had a defined path to begin with.

I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject.

I feel stuck in a stalemate situation lately because one of the pieces always seems to come up short.

My burning desire to shoot spectacular photos is blocked by life. Free time seems scarce, let alone time to collaborate with others for something like a portrait session, because their time is also scarce. My patience and focus is shortened by said lack of time.

I find myself leaving my camera home quite often because "were just going to the park" or "its too sunny and the lighting isn't good enough." When I do bring my camera along, often I don't find anything that moves me to take a picture because "its just another flower" or " there is a building in front of that mountain that looks terrible"

I used to LOVE photography, and I would take tons of photos just because I could. Obviously most were junk. The more I learn, the less desire I have to click the shutter, because I already know the photo will be underwhelming. I find myself going through the motions, frame the photo, scan the viewfinder, let out a sigh and move on.

I am embarrassingly jealous of those who have time and energy to constantly produce incredible work.

The dishes won't do themselves, the kids can't school themselves, and the sun never listens to me when I ask it for a pretty sunset.....

So whats a girl to do?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 8, 2015)

This is what I immediately thought of.








Of course when we get our first camera we are just so excited to shoot and shoot. And as our equipment evolves, as our knowledge, we realize we don't need to spray and pray anymore. We carefully select our subjects and wait for the prime moment to capture it.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

To modify a line from Finding Nemo.  "just keep shooting, just keep shooting......" If you don't, you are guaranteed to never get a special shot.

I think we can all say we've been there at some point, feeling frustrated or un-inspired. The things that I do to get out of it are look for a photo challenge or a theme or project to work on. Sometimes its shooting when I don't feel like shooting.

My latest example was last week, I went out to a nature park to shoot macro of bugs and flowers. I hadn't been feeling great about my images of late but I went to practice with a different set-up (70-200mm with extension tubes). We didn't find very many bugs, as it was sunny, hot and windy. But just about the time we were ready to give up, I stepped into the shaded area of the path and saw some amazing light and there was 1 bug sitting in this light.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

Sean, I think in my case, I need another zero added on. lol


----------



## waday (Jun 8, 2015)

I feel like I'm in a similar slump... I'm too tired by the time I get home from work, and I don't want to take away any of the little time my wife and I have together on the weekends to go shoot.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Warning: This may digress, or perhaps it never had a defined path to begin with.
> 
> I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject.
> 
> ...


honestly?

i just shoot it anyway.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 8, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Sean, I think in my case, I need another zero added on. lol


Touché! That sounds about right too, since I have roughly 65k in my lightroom catalog hahahaha.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

waday said:


> I feel like I'm in a similar slump... I'm too tired by the time I get home from work, and I don't want to take away any of the little time my wife and I have together on the weekends to go shoot.



I understand this issue. What I have been doing is getting up really early (before sunrise) on Saturday morning and going out to shoot until about 9:00 am and then going home to spend time with the family. They all sleep in and are just about ready to have breakfast when I get back.


----------



## waday (Jun 8, 2015)

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm in a similar slump... I'm too tired by the time I get home from work, and I don't want to take away any of the little time my wife and I have together on the weekends to go shoot.
> ...


Thanks, Ron, that's a good idea! I'll have to start doing this, especially because I'm an early riser anyways.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

Anytime @waday, I am an early riser too, so it's just another day. I don't do it every Saturday but I do it a lot. Besides, it's a great light time and hardly anyone is out to add distractions to my shots.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:
			
		

> I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject.



Uh-oh. You could be in real danger. It sounds like you have developed a full-blown case of standards, and quite possibly you have a secondary infection of taste that's developing along with the standards. This could result in serious complications if left untreated. This is no laughing matter. It's good that you are seeking treatment now, before it's too late.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey @Derrel, isn't there a shot (pun intended) for that??


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2015)

ronlane said:
			
		

> Hey @Derrel, isn't there a shot (pun intended) for that??



I think there **is** some kind of shot for that. As I understand it, there's also a new treatment where they take away your memory cards, and glue lens caps on all your lenses for like, three weeks in a row.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> This is what I immediately thought of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ronlane said:


> Sean, I think in my case, I need another zero added on. lol



Yeah, my immediate response to this quote is generally the corollary (written by…me) which states:
"Your next 10,000 aren't necessarily all that hot either."


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I immediately thought of.
> ...



Nope they probably won't be in my case either, but hey I haven't been banned from here yet either...... Still looking for that 1 image to make me famous.......


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glue the lens caps on your lenses?? Well crap, I glued the to my eyelids, I guess that's why I never got better.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject.



This is where your problem lies. You seem very sure that all these components need to be in place before you can make a good photograph, but this kind of linear thinking is what is holding you back.

Take a good look around in the various galleries on TPF and you will come across more than a few examples of good photography where one or more of your listed ingredients is missing.

Of course, it might be nice once in a while to have the complete shopping list, but my feeling is you take what you can get and make the most of it.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 8, 2015)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, I still carry a camera no matter where I go and still get excited about photography even after 30 years of doing so. 

Of course it helps I'm single and have no kids so I have the time to invest.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

OP: I understand where you're coming from. But take a step back and think about this.

In terms of fine art, nature, even client-based portrait photography, maybe that formula really matters. I'd say it sounds like perfectionism has reared its ugly head, but as the Queen of Perfectionistic Tendencies, I understand the feeling.
But you need to also realize that it really depends on WHAT you are shooting too.

It sounds like you are in a place in life where kids have to be your main focus. ENJOY that!! You won't have it forever!!  You may be jealous of those who "have the time and energy to consistently produce incredible work" but perhaps they are simply in a different season of life. YOUR time and energy right now are focused on kids, and that's the way it should be. I am sometimes a bit envious of some friends who have already retired and have all day to go shoot, whenever they want to, while I'm slaving away 8-5 at a job.
Or, Kris Rowe (coastalconn) comes to mind. His work schedule allows him to go out nearly every day and do photography. I admire that, part of me "wishes" I could do that--but that is NOT where I am in life.
I've lost some dear, dear friends in the past few years--some of them way too young and too unexpectedly. Right now, a dear friend is watching her 34-year-old daughter face her final days with a cancer that NONE of us thought even 3 months ago was terminal.
One thing I've learned--or at least, I'm learning it, FAST--I don't want to waste even one day wishing I had something I don't. I want to spend every day fully participating in whatever season of life I am in at the moment, fully appreciating what I *do* have.
YOU use all your time and energy on your kids right now.  One day, they won't be there and you'll have the time and energy to focus more on photography. But oh, the memories you'll have of that precious time with your kids!  Raising kids right is a FAR more worthy endeavor than the finest photograph I've ever seen.

So, back to the rest of my point:
For me, there are two classes of photography. There is my "public" stuff--fine art, birds, portraiture--and yes, I have extremely high standards for that stuff. The public will only ever see the tiniest bit of it, the bit that manages to somehow slip through the ever-increasing filters of acceptability that I create as my skills improve.  And frankly, sometimes, I might produce quite a few of these in a short period of time, and sometimes I might go a very LONG time without producing anything I deem worthy of sharing publicly.

But then, there's the LIFE photography--pictures of holidays, and family events. Even pictures of a walk at the park, or a short road trip with my sister. Some of those are FAR from good, using your formula of "good photography". While I strive to make them as good as possible given the circumstances, I don't dither about less than ideal lighting, or even necessarily a "compelling" subject in the way that you mean it.  But you know what?
When I look back at those photos--pictures of my kids at scout trips, or out camping; pictures of their birthdays, and them just being goofy and silly--those are BY FAR my favorite pictures.

Truthfully? I'd trade in some of my best work to have more mediocre images of special moments with my kids, more pictures of my dad, more pictures of friends that I've spent time with and lost too soon.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject.
> ...



^Agreed.  In my epistle above, I didn't address the formula, I just used it as a "given."

But the truth is, GOOD photography, to me, is when you can produce something worth looking at EVEN when conditions are less than ideal.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2015)

I think that for one's "serious work", it is necessary to have certain basic criteria present, like good lighting, good subject, and an idea or two. But--for the family photos, the shots at the park, I think those ought to be photographed just for the sake of remembrance, no matter how average the lighting, or even if the focus might not be perfect on every shot.

Not every shot is going to be stellar. Not every shot NEEDS to be stellar. But yeah...you've progressed to a certain point in your arc as a photographer, and now you're assessing things, and gaining new bearings, and seeing things from a new point of view, a point of view of someone who is older, wiser, more experienced, and maybe one who expects or wants something different from what used to be what you'd be happy with.

It might be likened to child development: when a child is small, and he or she writes her name for the first time, each and every scrawled, scribbly letter is like a diamond to the parent, but by fifth grade, we're expecting sentences and paragraphs and decent spelling.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 8, 2015)

"I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject."

Wrong ... well not the "inherently evident" part, but that you need all those elements to come together for good photography. The is nothing wrong with shooting a bunch of crap only to glean a few good images ... as there is nothing wrong in being very selective and releasing the shutter only a few times.

Both methodologies have advantages and disadvantages.

For the photographer, what is wrong is not shooting at all. But I digress.

Time: A lot of time isn't necessary, but some time definitely is required. That is all about budgeting your time. As a mother, family certainly comes first, but with a little planning you should be able to manipulate an hour here or a few hours there, a couple times a week. Not as good as the freedom many here enjoy, but on the flip side you tight schedule will make those few times for photography more precious and valuable.

Patience: Patience is a virtue (lol). With limited time, you need to work with have you've been given. The lemonade from lemons scenario. When I was working news, 90% of the time, I had no control over the environment. On the fly, I have to figure out how to add drama and interest to everything I shot. If you will adopt my time allotting scheme, between your few shoots, give a lot of thought of the drama you can eject into your images in the days leading up to the shoot. Previsualization of the final image goes a long way to increasing your keeper rate.

Knowledge: Don't have a counter for that. Yes, photographic knowledge, understanding the various technical aspects of photography, is required to consistently capture the exceptional image.  The stuff you have posted does show a high level of photographic knowledge. While knowing the technical stuff certainly will help to improve one's photography, one still needs experience in implementation of that knowledge in various situations and the skill knowing what techniques to implement.

Focus: I am presuming you're not speaking to camera/lens focus ... but rather to your ability to concentrate on photography. With a busy family schedule, you need to develop the mindset like an athletic. Many superior athletics get into the zone on game day ... they mentally raise themselves to the immediate challenge at hand. This is a competitive thing you can harness. For the few times you've managed to secure some photographic time for yourself, you need to toss on your game jersey and get into the zone mentally. You have to mentally prepare yourself to shoot, to see, to be creative, to choose and implement a successful photographic strategy ... to take all the lemons and come back with lemonade. That is the challenge and your focus. Every time you have scheduled some photographic time, focus on the exceptional image ... during this time ... that is all that matters. Focus, like previsualization, will increase your keeper rate.

Fantastic Light: All light is fantastic. It is up to the photographer to see the light, to manage the light/subject to reflect the drama we seek to capture. Remember to look at the light, which is different than looking at the shadows being created and reflecting off the subject. Look at the light and work with the light. Light is Fantastic.

Compelling Subjects: Like light, all subjects are compelling. And similar to light we need to find the compelling aspects of the subjects. The more subjects you shoot in various situations, as you expand on your photographic experiences, you take what was successful with a different subject and apply to to the new situation. Experience and skill will make all subjects compelling.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

@sscarmack and @rolane - Add me to the list of those who need to add in a few extra zeros....

@rolane, I did the same thing at the lake the other day-sort of. Got nothing, then played around until I got a cool long exposure on the way home. That said, It wasn't very gratifying because it was a fluke. *sigh* As for getting up early.....If only you knew how funny that notion was. ;-) Perhaps though, I will try it. I have in the past stayed up late in order to satisfy my artistic needs by dressing up and taking selfies, but really.....who needs 100 pictures of themselves? And who wants to stare at those 100 pictures?

@waday -Im with you! I hate taking time away from DH. He always says hell watch the kids so I can do stuff, but I feel way too guilty every time. 

@Derrel - that sounds pretty dreadful....I sure hope it isn't contagious. If it is, I am blaming my infection on TPF. As for treatment, I did try some homeopathic methods. I set my camera down for almost a month. The need for an artistic outlet only intensified exponentially with no release in sight. Perhaps its time to call a professional.

@Fred Berg I DO see your point. However, that assumes that I am considering most everything on TPF an amazing shot. I am at a place where I know I can take a "good photo" but I am still underwhelmed. My inner turmoil stems from the realization that "good" has become boring. Ive got a good analogy, but its surly inappropriate for a public forum. ;-)

@sm4him Thanks for the wonderful point of view. I do try to remind myself of this, but sometimes its easy to loose focus I suppose. I know all too well how important the "little moments" are. But then I try to spend that time "in the moment" rather than behind the camera. Sure Id love pictures of my kids getting sandy at the beach- but I would prefer playing with them in the water and not worrying about keeping track of the camera. Its a balance I am finding impossibly hard to strike lately. Raising my kids is a top priority, which is why we homeschool. Why I spend hours every day in the kitchen so they can be healthy. Playdates, music lessons, laundry, reading. And then the day is over and there is a part of me that just wonders "where did 'I' go?"


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 8, 2015)

PS- Remember that Family and Exceptional Photography don't mix well. If you try to do both at the same time, both will suffer. Get a smaller camera, like a mirrorless, for family time and use your big camera for photographic time.

G


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> "I've come to a point, where it's inherently evident to me that good photography=Time+ patience+knowledge+ focus+fantastic light+compelling subject."
> 
> Fantastic Light:* All light is fantastic.* It is up to the photographer to see the light, to manage the light/subject to reflect the drama we seek to capture. Remember to look at the light, which is different than looking at the shadows being created and reflecting off the subject.Look at the light and work with the light. Light is Fantastic.



I love that reminder!
As someone who shoots things like birds a lot, I do sometimes fall into the trap of thinking "meh, the light just isn't good right now." I can tend to forget that the truth is, I might just need to look harder to figure out what the light IS good for. When the light doesn't allow for the close-up of the bird in the shaded woods, it MIGHT be fantastic for a wider-angle shot of those woods with light gleaming through the trees, or for a silhouette of a bird taking off in the fading light.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

@Gary A. Wise words. Ill have to read those over again. Though I may have to spend some time using "google translate" for the sports analogies. ;-)


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> PS- Remember that Family and Exceptional Photography don't mix well. If you try to do both at the same time, both will suffer. Get a smaller camera, like a mirrorless, for family time and use your big camera for photographic time.
> 
> G



I am lucky there, I do have a MILC but the focus is a little too slow for family stuff. Wish I could sell it, but its a backup for now!


----------



## bribrius (Jun 8, 2015)

I generally shoot a lot anyway (and yeah, i have some low standards lol). I totally see where you are coming from on "another flower".  I see everything much the same way. There are different reasons to shoot though.


This morning for example, i had a half hour to kill. Took a stroll. Was the light great? no. Any new or compelling subjects? No. Did i have the best equipment? No. I took a half hour, walked around with my coffee. Stopped occasionally, set my coffee on the pavement, took my photo, started walking again. Nothing amazing, just some quiet time with my coffee and a camera. Wasn't really out for perfect conditions, wasn't really out to get a amazing shot. Just a little "me" time and a short stroll.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> @sm4him Sure Id love pictures of my kids getting sandy at the beach- but I would prefer playing with them in the water and not worrying about keeping track of the camera. Its a balance I am finding impossibly hard to strike lately.





Gary A. said:


> PS- Remember that Family and Exceptional Photography don't mix well. If you try to do both at the same time, both will suffer. Get a smaller camera, like a mirrorless, for family time and use your big camera for photographic time.
> 
> G



Yeah, it's wise to not spend so much time taking pictures of the moments that you never LIVE the moments. My brother once said--compelled by the fact that there were at six people with cellphone cameras aimed at a cupcake with a candle we were about to light--could we just put down the durn (he may have used a slightly different word) cameras and EXPERIENCE this???"  It was a great reminder that too much shutter-snapping removes us from actually experiencing life!

BUT, as Gary says, get a smaller camera--a mirrorless, a bridge camera, even a pocket point-and-shoot or your cell phone--and then go ahead and snap a few of those kids getting sandy at the beach. THEN, set it in your beach bag and go get sandy WITH them!!
Not EVERY moment needs to be documented. When I seemed to advocate that, I really meant on a daily basis or event-basis sort of thing. We took trips that I have NO pictures of. There are entire months of my kids' lives where I never took a single picture, and now I wish I had even ONE photo from that time in their life. That ONE photo can help call up all the memories of the entire trip, or day at the park, or whatever.
Even if the lighting wasn't perfect, and I didn't take time to get everything just so before actuating the shutter.


----------



## KenC (Jun 8, 2015)

What I find helps is to think of one of the classic photo class assignments, which is to sit/stand in one spot and take a few photos, all different and all reasonable photographs (whatever that means).  It's an exercise that stretches creativity and most people find they are surprised with what they can create under those conditions.  When I think about this I figure that if I'm free to walk around and look at a lot of things I really have no excuse and should be able to find something.


----------



## waday (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Im with you! I hate taking time away from DH. He always says hell watch the kids so I can do stuff, but I feel way too guilty every time.


My wife says the same thing, "go ahead and do your thing", but I feel so bad! One of her main hobbies is knitting, so she knits while we talk/watch a movie/etc. I feel guilty for having to leave in order to take pictures. Every now and then I do get away either on my own or with her, so at least we can spend the time together.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 8, 2015)

There's a quote I once read by a government agent who worked on counterfeit money crimes.  He said, in effect, that he never studies counterfeits.  He only studies the real thing, and that way, the counterfeits jump right out at him.

In a way, it can be that way for people who develop an artist's eye.  As we look around us, what we normally see can seem rather mundane to us.  There's a sameness about it to our eyes that can be completely underwhelming - like the agent's "real thing".

But it's also because we keenly recognize that rather homogeneous nature of our surroundings due to the fact that we're really looking at it, that we also have the ability to see the extraordinary suddenly and without warning jump out at us, just like when the counterfeit agent spots a fake.

It is at that moment that we reach for that camera and capture it.

You simply can't do that if you don't have your camera with you.

You might've heard this one somewhere along the way: "F/8 and be there".

I would add: With a camera within reach.

“Of course it’s all luck.” – Henri Cartier-Bresson

I would add: But only if you have your camera in reach.

I like to keep my camera within reach.  I never know what I might see while driving down the road on the way to the store:







Don't give up.  Keep your camera within reach.

You don't always have to find inspiration.  Let it find you instead for a change.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 8, 2015)

@JustJazzie :  Yup, I get your OP.  My priorities in terms of photography are:  Family, work, friends, household duties, and then hobbies (of which photography is only one of several).  When my daughter was getting married this winter, I did not take a single photo, because being the father-of-the-bride was more important (ie, present, interacting, being there) than taking images.  But then, when I go to dinner with my wife, I leave the phone(and camera) in the car, because the point of going out to dinner with her is to spend time with her, undivided and without distractions.

As for image-making, it does take a certain amount of work to get all the components to come together.  That's fine.  If it doesn't happen, I already know what the end result will be, and then the thought is that perhaps this time it's in the practice category - try something different just to make it into a learning opportunity.  Image-making for me is like fishing - being out there fishing is the real benefit, actually catching a fish is a bonus.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 8, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> This is what I immediately thought of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with your quote completely. I just spent 8 days in Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons and took less then 800 pictures. I believe if I had taken this trip 3 years ago I would haven been a lot closer 8000. Quality not quantity is what it's all about.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2015)

Jazzie,
I feel your pain.
I've just ended soccer season in which a lot of my time was devoted to my kids and soccer.
I changed my photography to allow short times available.  Essentially to aircraft (i'm in the mix of 4 airports) and local small birds (I set up feeders around).

I was getting into portraiture last summer but priorities threw that out the window plus I started hating my background (I really prefer seamless paper but have no way of storing it).   But I've shifted and it's kinda fun, and keeps my interest in it.  Of course there's also astrophotography but the weather around here (clouds at night) makes it hard, and it directly competes with SLEEP !!

I was going to go on a real hiking trip (haven't in ages) but my hip acted up a couple weeks ago which puts that trip in doubt. ie, Pennsylvania mountains.  So maybe just more local state park stuff now.

The camera will still be there  and with your higher standards as Derrel has mentioned you'll love it again once the opportunity shows itself.

I have other hobbies too, but at times I wish I brought my camera.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 8, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> @Fred Berg I DO see your point. However, that assumes that I am considering most everything on TPF an amazing shot. I am at a place where I know I can take a "good photo" but I am still underwhelmed. My inner turmoil stems from the realization that "good" has become boring. Ive got a good analogy, but its surly inappropriate for a public forum. ;-)



Then maybe you need to leave your comfort zone to find some new inspiration. My on-going thread Occasional Street Stuff Photography Forum is what I am doing to freshen up a bit.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 8, 2015)

The better you get, the higher your expectations. I found this to be absolutely true. Every now and then you need to take some time and take some snapshots. Just take some pictures not for art, but for the sole purpose of taking photos. Don't have high hopes or expectations that these are going to be award winners-just have fun with it!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok, so paper plates and plastic silverware.  Dishes problem solved.  As for the kids, find a nice family of wolves, preferably some that actually live in a barn.  Two birds, one stone, etc

And finally of course, keep shooting.  My best shots are usually not planned but rather just happen when they happen


----------



## BillM (Jun 8, 2015)

Try putting the camera away for a week and forget about photography, it's kind of like hitting the reset button. Then just go enjoy it again.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

Buckster said:


> There's a quote I once read by a government agent who worked on counterfeit money crimes.  He said, in effect, that he never studies counterfeits.  He only studies the real thing, and that way, the counterfeits jump right out at him.
> 
> In a way, it can be that way for people who develop an artist's eye.  As we look around us, what we normally see can seem rather mundane to us.  There's a sameness about it to our eyes that can be completely underwhelming - like the agent's "real thing".
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot, Buckster! Yes, my very best shots have "found me" but Ive never been a terribly patient soul. I suppose I should work on that. 


pgriz said:


> @JustJazzie :  Yup, I get your OP.  My priorities in terms of photography are:  Family, work, friends, household duties, and then hobbies (of which photography is only one of several).  When my daughter was getting married this winter, I did not take a single photo, because being the father-of-the-bride was more important (ie, present, interacting, being there) than taking images.  But then, when I go to dinner with my wife, I leave the phone(and camera) in the car, because the point of going out to dinner with her is to spend time with her, undivided and without distractions.
> 
> As for image-making, it does take a certain amount of work to get all the components to come together.  That's fine.  If it doesn't happen, I already know what the end result will be, and then the thought is that perhaps this time it's in the practice category - try something different just to make it into a learning opportunity.  Image-making for me is like fishing - being out there fishing is the real benefit, actually catching a fish is a bonus.





MSnowy said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I immediately thought of.
> ...


 I feel you! I went to SC for almost 3 weeks in april, and took less than 200. Most of those were snapshots of the kids. Went on a "date night" with DH and left the camera behind. There was a SPECTACULAR sunset. it was super cloudy and the entire beach/sky lit up in an eerie smokey orange. :-(



astroNikon said:


> Jazzie,
> I feel your pain.
> I've just ended soccer season in which a lot of my time was devoted to my kids and soccer.
> I changed my photography to allow short times available.  Essentially to aircraft (i'm in the mix of 4 airports) and local small birds (I set up feeders around).
> ...


 Other hobbies? I do have those. But only because Ive run out of things to photograph. 




robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so paper plates and plastic silverware.  Dishes problem solved.  As for the kids, find a nice family of wolves, preferably some that actually live in a barn.  Two birds, one stone, etc
> 
> And finally of course, keep shooting.  My best shots are usually not planned but rather just happen when they happen


Woah there! I just made DH invest in fancy dishes for me. I couldn't possibly switch to paper plates now! But if I ditched the kids, I would have half the dishes..... I haven't seen many wolves around here. We have bears, coyotes, deer and elk....will any of those do??


----------



## f2bthere (Jun 9, 2015)

Raised by wolves has been done to death.  Raised by elk sounds good....

Are the kids old enough to be involved in photo projects?  Seems like a great tool for home schooling. 

Document projects, create art, document experiments, create scenes from books and plays...  Once the kids are into image creation, you will have tons of fun stuff to do and show Dad, too, so he can have some participation in what he missed.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 9, 2015)

f2bthere said:


> Raised by wolves has been done to death.  Raised by elk sounds good....
> 
> Are the kids old enough to be involved in photo projects?  Seems like a great tool for home schooling.
> 
> Document projects, create art, document experiments, create scenes from books and plays...  Once the kids are into image creation, you will have tons of fun stuff to do and show Dad, too, so he can have some participation in what he missed.


They are still pretty young. Their interest lasts a whole 5 minuets. I'm hoping that changes as time ticks on!


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 9, 2015)

KIDS - You just have to start them young. (see logo to the left....)


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 9, 2015)

I've hit a similar slump recently for similar reasons. When I just had one kid, getting the camera out and getting artsy was still fairly easy, but once #2 and #3 came along (within a year of each other!) life got a little more interesting.

I'm also similarly backed in to the "box" of "this is what all has to be in place to take a good photo" that so many on this thread have pointed out is a very limiting attitude. I love shooting with a couple speedlights set up and trying to figure out what light mods to use, where to position everything to get the effect I want, and all that, but when it gets _in the way_ of taking photos simply because I don't want to (or more likely don't have time to) go to all that "trouble", well it might be time for an attitude change.

The other day I was looking for a specific photo of mine that I had taken _years_ ago for a friend to use on her son's school project. I found it and resisted the urge to go a couple rounds in Lightroom before giving it to her, but then an interesting thing happened... the process of finding that photo led me to some of my other older photos that I hadn't looked at in quite some time. Some of them that I remember thinking were good at the time looked just horrible to me today, but there were also a lot of them that I appreciated more than I think I used to. And many of those photos were taken without the lengthy setup and planning process that I tend to subject myself to nowadays.

It made me decide that I need to get back to getting the camera out for fun more often, not with the intention of landing "the perfect shot", but just to keep in practice, and just to perhaps chance upon a shot that a decade from now I'll look back on and say, ya know, that's oddly compelling...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Focus:



Like a professional athlete, I think the best work is done when one focuses on one specific subject. 
Forget shooting everything. 
It takes waaaaay too much concentration to get the most out of the one thing you can do - and then thinking about some others avenues also, nope doesn't work for me.

I don't shoot birds, landscapes, Nature; all that not for me.

If I'm lucky my hit rate is 1 or 2 decent photos if I shoot for an entire morning.
I shoot best away from home, so I go into NYC or into Baltimore and I try new areas, trying to work those places.

I'm lucky in that I've settled on what I like and know how to go about it.
Figure out what you can do and how you can find the time and space - and then do it.
It's no good deciding you want to be a street photographer but you live out in the country and you have 7 or 8 kids shackled to your ankles.

Find what you can do that you like to do.
Don't worry about success, worry about doing it well.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 9, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Focus:
> ...



That is a great advice, very well put.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jun 9, 2015)

Jazzed, I am far from a pro, but one thing keeps going through my brain.  I work 65-70 hrs a week plus a 2 hr drive one way to work. I never take my equipment with me because I don't want it stolen.  I get out when my chores are done.  I have a true passion to get great images.  This forum fills my need for knowledge so that when I can get out I can put it to practice.  Find your passion and you will grow in leaps and bounds.  Don't give up


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 9, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Focus:
> ...



Great advice. Street photography definitely isn't for me. Crowds intimidate me. Haha. I think I might die of a panic attack if you stuck my on a NYC street. 

I LOVE portriat work, making the time for it during the day and finding models willing to committ seems Impossible at this point in time. The easiest time of day to squeeze it in is after the kids are out for the night.

Perhaps I should focus on water drops for now, I DO enjoy that, and the subject never cancels at the last minuet. ;-) just gotta figure out how to improve my manual timing.





C. Brian Kerr said:


> Jazzed, I am far from a pro, but one thing keeps going through my brain.  I work 65-70 hrs a week plus a 2 hr drive one way to work. I never take my equipment with me because I don't want it stolen.  I get out when my chores are done.  I have a true passion to get great images.  This forum fills my need for knowledge so that when I can get out I can put it to practice.  Find your passion and you will grow in leaps and bounds.  Don't give up


 oh, I promise I won't give up! I've been behind a viewfinder since I was 9ish. This forum is definitely great for knowledge. But really, my head is so full of information and I'm ready to USE it! Haha, hopefully it's still around when I need it.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jun 9, 2015)

Jazzie,  since portraiture is your goal, try this.  I know it may sound silly but here goes.  Go to your local hobby store and buy a foam head, skin toe spray paint, and a wig.  Use hats, sunglasses etc.  practice your lighting and shoot when you can.  I have no interest in portraiture because I am a sales / finance mgr in the auto business and I talk to people all day long and I find it relaxing to be alone for a change.


----------



## weepete (Jun 10, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. 

I went through a pretty similar thing recently where I just couldn't get either the foreground or light right. So rather than take a photo I would be unhappy with I passed up the oppertunity all together. I think I am now judging lighting conditions a little better so I've had a small increase in the number of shots I take. I also stopped taking the extra shots "just in case" a while ago now, prefering to take a single shot for each composition (the exception being for multiple exposures for HDR). Just about the only time I take a second shot with the same framing would be if I thought my tripod moved. I'm also much more likely to abandon a shot if I can't get the framing or compostion I want.

On the last night of a recent photography workshop we had a cracking sunset after dinner, we'd been waiting all week for one to appear but it had failed to materialise. I chose not to shoot it, because sometimes just being there and enjoying life is more important.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 10, 2015)

I was/am in the same or at least similar situation.
A full time job and two toddlers. My time off is when they're sleeping but when that time come I'm so tired and drained and I can't wait just to lay down a bit...

So... What do I do?

- I'm not carrying my camera almost anywhere
- I'm taking photographs with my mind, as if I had my camera with me (it really really helps because, among else, you realize how rare opportunities to take a good photograph are)
- In rare occasions when I have an hour or two I take a good picture (good, really!?) because I know what I want to capture and where I want to go during that time


Plan ahead, think about photography... Photography isn't just having the camera in your hands. 

Anyway... hope I said something helpful


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 10, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Woah there! I just made DH invest in fancy dishes for me. I couldn't possibly switch to paper plates now! But if I ditched the kids, I would have half the dishes..... I haven't seen many wolves around here. We have bears, coyotes, deer and elk....will any of those do??



Well, I wouldn't recommend having them raised by deer or elk, we have more than enough people who go along with the herd as it is, we really don't need any more of that.

Coyotes I also wouldn't recommend, unless you want them buying everything from Acme and going through life making incredibly complex plans that are doomed to fail from the outset. 

Bears.. well, that might work.  As long as their not of the Chicago variety.  If nothing else the kids would learn how to fish.  So that would be a win win.

As for the fancy plates,  you take them out, set the table, let everyone ooh and ahh and then when your ready to serve drop a paper plate on top of them.  Once it's covered with food it's not like anyone will notice anyway right?

See.. I'm a problem solver.. lol


----------



## JoeW (Jun 18, 2015)

Good thread with a number of very good thoughts and tips.  Let me add to the clutter with my own mental wonderings.

1. Art isn't easy.  If it was, everyone would be doing it and doing it well.  So your first error is to look at your previously inexperienced naiveté, look at your now wisdom and conclude "gee, it used to be fun and now it isn't."  Well, part of the reason it was fun was b/c you had no standards (or lower standards) before and that has changed.  So you've got to find a way to not let your wisdom and standards paralyze you.  But besides from that point, the reality is that good art (when it happens consistently) is the result of a lot of hard work combined with a lot of insight and skill.

2.  Yes, you have a lot of obstacles in your life.  That's part of what makes good photography (and good art) personally satisfying many times--b/c you know what you had to go through to get that shot.  You hiked for 2 hours, did an elevation climb of 900 feet that involved some hand-over-hand, waited out the rainstorm and then captured the photo of the rainbow over the waterfall.  You planned it, you timed it perfectly, you showed patience, you sweated, and then you had the skill and trained perception to craft the shot.  Or maybe it's the shot of your youngest asleep curled up with the cat.  It wasn't just synchronicity.  You had your camera near by, loaded and charged.  You knew something like this might happen (the cat had just eaten, you little one always naps at this time).  You noticed the golden light coming in.  You had only a few quick shots to grab this lovely image so you had minimal setup time, few "do-overs" and no chance of a speed light (which would scatter the cat).  And you had the skill to be able to manipulate your shutter speed, ISO, and aperture to get a good enough exposure in dynamic light.

3.  I think you're making the mistake (inadvertently) of concluding "I've got my equipment, I've learned a lot more, so now I should be taking much better pictures."  That's like the middle school violinist who says "I've got a better violin, I've been practicing for 4 years now, I take lessons, and I'm much wiser about music....why aren't I performing with the National Symphony now?"  It's not just a learning curve, it's a performance curve.  It isn't slow and steady.  But it also doesn't start low (enthusiastic but ignorant beginner) and suddenly rocket to the top.  Back in the film days, National Geographic would give one of their shooters 10 rolls of film (approximately 360 frames) and tell them:  bring back 10 keepers.  That's an awful lot of rejects.  I'm not arguing for spray and pray.  I'm saying that even great artists have a lot of stuff they look at and go "WTF?  What was I thinking?"

4.  You want to craft great art?  Fine--aim for that.  But in the meantime, use your knowledge to build your craft and skills.  Give yourself a set of assignments (do a photo a day challenge and put it up on a blog where you post the photo with 2-3 sentences about what worked (or didn't), what you learned about it.  You might get 3 viewers (2 of them being ex-college roomies or neighbors).  Doesn't matter.  You're building your technique and skills and vision.  You don't want to shoot flowers in the park?  Then don't shoot flowers.  You say you want to focus (no pun intended) on portraits?  So work with your kids or the dog and practice portraits.  Invite a neighbor over for coffee and while she's there, ask her to sit for you.  And this is not to be instantly great. But it's to continually improve your game, piece by piece.  You can start by playing with DoF indoors.  Then outdoors.  Give the kids props (so they have something to do with their hands) and see what works.  Do "goofy portraits" (I do this with kids--especially groups, we'll do the formal pompous stuff the parents want but I tell them ahead of time "at the end I'm going to ask each of you to make the weirdest/goofiest face you can" and b/c they all look forward to that, they all cooperate on the serious stuff).  Study photographers known for their portraits (like Yuseff Karsh or Mary Ellen Marks), look at what defines their style and then practice emulating it (not b/c you're going to shoot that way, but to build your portraiture skills).

5.  And yes, you're busy.  That's why this (art) is hard to do--b/c life throws so many fricking obstacles in front of us.  If it was easy, we'd all do it effortless and all day.  Instead, we have to make time, energy, motivation, resources.

Here's a suggestion:  get a copy of the book "The War of Art" by Stephen Pressfield.  Brilliant book.  It's a small book, a quick read.  The basic point is that art is about sweat.  That if you wait to "feel the moment" or until it all feels "right" or you're in a creative mood than you never produce art.  That professionals perform when they're hung-over, they're sick, they feel like crap, they don't feel creative...and they do it anyway.  They make time, they commit, they crank it out.  B/c the easiest thing to do is to give excuses and to do other stuff (b/c you're waiting for the stars to align) and the hardest thing to do is to make time and put forth the effort and take a risk (and trying to produce art involves taking a risk).

That's my 2 cents....


----------

